# LGB 0-4-0 Value



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently viewed some LGB small locomotives a woman was selling that had belonged to her late husband. These have been sitting in an old barn for a number of years, unprotected. Very dirty, dusty and a lot of owl poop. There are two LGB 2017 with powered tenders, Lake George & Boulder; an LGB 2090 D10 switcher; and an LGB 1991 Helena #2 Iron Mountain Co. There is also an unlabeled Bachmann ten-wheeler with no tender (kind of a silver/purple/red paint scheme) and a small Playmobil switcher. Other than the Playmobil, which I finally convinced her was toy junk, she thinks the LGB units should be worth at least $100 each and the Bachmann maybe $75. I have no experience with the LGB stuff, I've never looked at it before. There is no idea of whether any of this runs and no way to test them.

Are these reasonable prices? The 0-4-0s seem pretty small to convert to battery. They all definitely need lots of cleaning. When I commented on the dirty condition, she said "Oh, they are weathered. That adds to the value." Weathered with owl poop. Interesting concept.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing what happens to our old stuff. . . I don't know the LGB stuff that well, but the $100 point seems about where they sell ? The Bachmann, not so much. Most of the older ones are prone to break gears and stuff.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cleaning the locomotives would reveal their color/roadname and cosmetic condition. Testing and servicing them would easily increase their value once proven to be operational. The woman's sought after prices however, are actually pretty justifiable regardless.

The Lehmann porters are fairly sought after locomotives, and spare parts are available for them. I can easily see $100-150 for one that isn't the brand new Marklin production Sugar Cane one.

The 2017s with powered tenders you speak of are essentially two engines in one, albeit one is a locomotive with running gear and the other is a tender with a motor block hidden inside. I have seen anywhere from $150-200 each for those.

The 2090 D10 diesel is likely to be a $75-125 model, mostly dependent on the cosmetic condition.

Two of the three types of engines in this dusty collection operate on LGB's stainz 2010/2020 motor blocks with Buehler motors, and as such all run very reliably. The porter may have a Mabuchi motor, which still works well but is noisier (from personal experience) than the Buehlers.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I go to train shows and I pay a little more than half of what San has mentioned. Of course a train show means no shipping charge!!
Also I would value a playmobil for more $$ than the Bachmann 4-6-0 unless the Bachmann is the annie version (has metal side rods, not plastic). Only the rear axle of the Bachmann is powered, Playmobil like LGB has direct worm gear drive to 2 axles which in my opinion is way more robust.

Note, I repair engines for my club and trainli.


----------

